

Interface Zen: Zenning out while writing code (1999) - aditya
http://slashdot.org/features/99/11/30/0954216.shtml

======
mcantor
Short version: "Map Caps Lock to Control on modern keyboards."

Seriously though, I enjoyed his comparison of vi and its ilk to roguelike
games. I'll definitely be using the "video game that gets stuff done on the
side" analogy sometime. This article also made me wish that hjkl navigation
was required for all programs.

------
aristoxenus
If any of what he said rings true to you, you might be interested in a Kinesis
Advantage keyboard. All modifier keys are under your thumbs at all times, as
are Enter, Space, and Backspace. Arrow keys are horizontally arranged under
your two dominant fingers on each hand:

<http://tinypic.com/r/ouwshw/3>

<http://tinypic.com/r/10y3y94/3>

Every key is hardware-remappable, and Escape is reachable with your middle
finger. I've mapped F1 to "Escape-:" to get me a vim command prompt in one
keystroke.

~~~
jcl
I would have chosen the reverse of the default mapping of the up and down
keys. The most common vertical keyboard movement is downward, so it should be
under the stronger finger. The vi keyboard movement commands make the right
choice in this respect.

------
Vivtek
I have a hard time taking someone seriously who tells me that arrow keys harsh
his zen calm.

~~~
jrandom
As a former Vi user, I can kinda grok not liking arrow keys.

(_My_ arrow keys are the ones on the numeric keypad -- I almost never use
Numlock. This is a hold-over from my first computer: An IBM PCjr that had
arrow keys in a diamond layout instead of that hateful inverted-T layout that
cramps one's thumb.)

